# Question for the brisket experts



## monark (May 12, 2005)

I heard the term "wrapped & rested". What is that & what does it do for the meat?


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

monark said:


> I heard the term "wrapped & rested". What is that & what does it do for the meat?


When it reaches temp pull it out wrap it in foil tightly, put it in a cooler wrap with towels and let it "rest" for min of 30 minutes better about an hour.

It lets the juices and fat settle and pull back into the meat. It allows the brisket to moisten and firm up a little.

I will let you know tonight how well it works, mine should be done by around 8 or so.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I always rest any meat that I smoke. Like wish said..it allows the meat to reabsorb the juices and makes it easier to work with (slicing, chopping, pulling, etc.)


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Properly smoked meats do not require resting. If you smoke a brisket at 225 for 12 hours the last hour or two should be wrapped in aluminum foil. That way the fats and juices are naturally in the meat and you never have to let it get cool prior to cutting (not that there is anything wrong with a cold brisket sandwich.)


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

But if its cold it won't melt the cheese...


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

yuck!


mchildress said:


> But if its cold it won't melt the cheese...


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Properly smoked meats do not require resting. If you smoke a brisket at 225 for 12 hours the last hour or two should be wrapped in aluminum foil. That way the fats and juices are naturally in the meat and you never have to let it get cool prior to cutting (not that there is anything wrong with a cold brisket sandwich.)


Wrapping in foil and resting really won't make it cold, it will be nice and warm and juicy.

You really don't ever want to cut into a hot piece of meat.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

wish2fish said:


> Wrapping in foil and resting really won't make it cold, it will be nice and warm and juicy.
> 
> You really don't ever want to cut into a hot piece of meat.


Because why ladies and gentlemen......because the meat will dry out. Great answer Wish.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I usually cook quite a few when I fire up the pit. I trim most the fat off and rub them down with a rub I make.Then wrap them tight in a trash bag and place them in a cooler on ice for a two days.I believe this lets the seasoning penetrate the brisket. I will smoke at a low heat as mention above (usually use pecan) for about 4 hrs. Then will double wrap in foil and let cook for about 5 to 6 more hour until done.I will let one rest outside the pit just for a short time to make it easier to handle while slicing.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

A buddy of mine who has won several big time brisket cook offs and has a catering business gave me DIRECTIONS for brisket when you can cook in advance. Not for competitions because you cannot cook in advance.

1. remove bark if using oak - I prefer mesquite
2. smoke unwrapped for 4 -6 hours fat side up
3. wrap in foil fat side up and continue cooking 
4. when done remove and let cool for as long as possible still wrapped and if possible even refrigerate or put on ice. - This allows the juices to be trapped in the meat and makes it easier to slice.
5. slice cold and then place back in foil w/ all the juices etc... or in a pan to reheat and serve.

If you will notice when you slice a hot brisket you will see the juices pouring out of the meat and it will dry out very quickly if left to set too long. 

I have been doing this now for the past year and the brisket is allot juicer / moister what ever and it is much easier to slice nice and even and thin.

Give it a try and see if it works better than how you have been doing it.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I'll give that a try. Honestly though...I've never had a brisket last long enough to dry out or get cold. If I cook more they just eat more.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I agree, one of the last briskets I made I put in the fridge overnight and it was one of the best tasting ones I ve made so far.

How I cook em


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Yummmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

deff knock the bark off the wood if at all poss. bark gives the meat a tannic acid , sour taste.

you want a "clear" smoke , not billowing white out of the stack, 

after a 6 hr smoke , the meat is pretty much smokey enough, ,wrapping helps hold the juices in and limits the shrink down factor. save the foil juice and add it to the sauce. or pour over the sliced meat.

when slicing a brisket, half it first and clear out the inner fat layer, then only slice enough to fill everyones plate, the rest will not dry out as fast.

when freezing brisket, try to keep it in huge chunks it will re-serve better later, i dump alot of the mopping sauce in the bag before freezing, never seemed to hurt.


----------

